

Sports stats, scores, and analysis - johnbilli
http://statsheet.com/

======
RobbieStats
Thanks for the link! I'm the founder of StatSheet. I wish I had the money to
pay for a PR firm. Should I put johnbilli on the payroll? :-)

~~~
johns
I'd kill for your domain :-) Nice site. Why no MLB?

~~~
RobbieStats
How I got my domain is an interesting story in itself. It cost me $500, which
I thought was a steal.

Why not MLB? Time and money :-) Plus, MLB stats on the web seem to be better
covered than some of the other sports. But I do intend to add MLB in the near
future. Ultimately I'd like to add every major sport to StatSheet! Golf,
cycling, you name it.

------
fallentimes
Doing stats (even if it does seem interesting) != Taking on ESPN, CBS
Sportsline, Yahoo Sports.

Cool idea, temporarily ruined by a Digg headline.

Edit: Was not a PR firm or the founder who submitted the link.

~~~
antidaily
Agreed.

Nice site. The chart builder feature seems really cool. And overall, stats are
really easy to find. Less digging than other sites.

------
lacker
It doesn't seem to actually have that many stats on it. I clicked on NFL and
there was just a list of teams. I clicked on a team and then there was just a
schedule, i.e., another list of teams. Where are the stats?

I was hoping for something that would show me some new, interesting
statistics. Like different ways of analyzing the stats to say how the
conventional wisdom was wrong about something.

~~~
RobbieStats
So far I've done the most with College Basketball and College Football.

Here are a few links that show features and stats unique to StatSheet:

<http://statsheet.com/chart_list>

<http://statsheet.com/mcb/rankings/motion>
[http://statsheet.com/mcb/games/2008/03/08/north-
carolina-76-...](http://statsheet.com/mcb/games/2008/03/08/north-
carolina-76-duke-68) <http://statsheet.com/mcb/referees/steve-welmer/trends>
[http://statsheet.com/mcb/players/player/davidson/stephen-
cur...](http://statsheet.com/mcb/players/player/davidson/stephen-curry)

<http://statsheet.com/cfb/teams/florida/game_stats>
<http://statsheet.com/cfb/players/player/florida/tim-tebow>

<http://statsheet.com/blog/introducing-statfix-com>

------
johnbilli
Why linkbait? The site was just featured on Mashable. This looks a lot better
than any other site I've seen:
[http://statsheet.com/mcb/games/2008/04/07/kansas-75-memphis-...](http://statsheet.com/mcb/games/2008/04/07/kansas-75-memphis-68)

~~~
fallentimes
Mashable is one of the Kings of linkbait. Changing the title would do wonders.

------
goldsmith
How is this taking on anyone?

This looks like linkbait.

------
goldsmith
Protip: people don't go to ESPN, Yahoo, or other sites just for stats.

~~~
RobbieStats
StatSheet isn't only about stats. There are AP articles & photos,
personalization features, discussion forums, etc. Soon users will be able to
write articles too.

~~~
JoelSutherland
It _should_ be just about stats. You can't take on those three on everything.

You do stats much better than they do. Focus.

~~~
RobbieStats
Great point Joel! Stats are definitely my bread and butter.

------
HotStixGolf
We at <http://www.hotstixgolf.com> would be very happy to see you add Golf to
StatSheet!

